

Afterglow: Dark Theme for Sublime - imd23
http://yabatadesign.github.io/afterglow-theme/

======
mangeletti
I used [http://colorsublime.com/](http://colorsublime.com/) \- it took me
about 1 second to install Afterglow.

Colorsublime installation instructions (using Package Control):

    
    
      1. CMD ^ P
    
      2. Type "install" and select "Package Control: Install Package"
    
      3. Type "Colorsublime" and select "Colorsublime"
    
    

Installing the theme:

    
    
      1. CMD ^ P
    
      2. Type "theme" and select "Colorsublime: Install Theme"
    
      3. Type "afterglow" and select "Afterglow"
    
    

Profit.

When using Colorsublime (steps 1 + 2 of the second set), you can also arrow up
and down through the themes and get a live preview of each as you do so.

Note: Colorsublime only installs the color scheme. If you want to take full
advantage of a theme like this (includes custom tab styles, custom sidebar
styles, etc.), you'll need to follow the directions on their website.

~~~
jastanton
This is better than their instructions just marginally.

    
    
      1. CMD ^ P
    
      2. Type "install" and select "Package Control: Install Package"
    
      3. Type "Afterflow" and select "Theme - Afterglow"
    
      4. Press: Command + ,  (to go into settings).
    
      5. Paste the two lines from Github page, add any additional settings and restart sublime.
    
    
    

edit: Ah I just saw your update, previewing is a nice little feature for sure,
especially when you're not sure how they handle colors for the languages you
use most often. Sounds nice

~~~
mangeletti
I was just about to say, "see my latest edit"... when I saw your latest edit
:)

The preview feature also lets you move between your open files while
previewing a theme (without selecting it), so you can check HTML, CSS, Python,
etc. all without changing your theme.

------
CmonDev
Sublime people are creating promo pages for something like IDE themes? That's
interesting.

~~~
bstar77
It's not just sublime, you can find the same thing for old textmate themes and
even some vim themes.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
> old textmate themes

I really wish the people working on Textmate right now would do SOMETHING to
indicate on the homepage that Textmate is now open source, free, and actively
developed on Github. Instead, they leave the Textmate 1.0 homepage up and
people think it's an archaic, dead editor :(

1st Google result ( years out of date ):
[http://macromates.com/](http://macromates.com/)

2nd Google result ( actually the current project ):
[https://github.com/textmate/textmate](https://github.com/textmate/textmate)

------
stdgy
Neat theme. I've been enjoying Space Gray for a few months now:
[http://kkga.github.io/spacegray/](http://kkga.github.io/spacegray/)

Any other suggestions for somewhat minimal themes out there?

~~~
Leimi
Nil is pretty cool [https://github.com/nilium/st2-nil-
theme](https://github.com/nilium/st2-nil-theme)

~~~
runaway
I switched to Nil w/ the Big Duo color scheme about a year ago and since then
no other theme/scheme looks right. To me, it's the perfect use of contrast
while still pleasing to the eye.

------
cabirum
A suggestion to all theme designers, if I may:

Line numbers are visual noise most of the time and can be distracting. Make
them transparent, so I see them only when I'm looking for them. Same goes for
indent guides, but make them slightly darker than background. Example:
[http://i.imgur.com/tQ46gWT.png](http://i.imgur.com/tQ46gWT.png) (modified
Spacegray)

------
avinassh
They also have crated a icon for ST2/ST3, which is also nice! link -
[https://github.com/YabataDesign/sublime-text-
icon](https://github.com/YabataDesign/sublime-text-icon)

I just applied, this is how it looks in Dock -
[http://i.imgur.com/zFFP9wq.png](http://i.imgur.com/zFFP9wq.png)

~~~
mcescalante
same, just noticed this and changed the icon. I really like it so far :)

Note: if you do replace it, you probably will need to kill your dock, and
clear the icon cache; here's a good command to do so:

rm /var/folders/ _/_ /*/com.apple.dock.iconcache;killall Dock

~~~
joshka
there's a couple of missing stars in that command between the slashes. That
said, this didn't replace the icon for me. I needed to touch the app folder as
well for the update to work

    
    
        touch /Applications/Sublime\ Text.app
        rm /var/folders/*/*/*/com.apple.dock.iconcache;killall Dock

~~~
mcescalante
Yeah, thanks on the stars - I forgot to actually enter them as commands and
for some reason it removed the stars when the comment was parsed.

------
than
This looks great.

Here's the best Sublime replacement icon I've found:
[http://dewith.com/2014/muir-yosemite-icons-volume-
ii/](http://dewith.com/2014/muir-yosemite-icons-volume-ii/)

------
Navarr
Reminds me a lot of IDEA's Darkula - the only theme I can stomach these days.

------
devll
This is gorgeous. I wish there was one for Emacs :(

~~~
elwell
The scheme I use looks similar:

    
    
      (custom-set-variables
       '(custom-enabled-themes (quote (tango-dark))))
      
      (custom-set-faces
       '(default ((t (:family "Consolas" :foundry "outline" :slant normal :weight normal :height 90 :width normal))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-1-face ((t (:foreground "#A0FA67"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-2-face ((t (:foreground "white"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-3-face ((t (:foreground "yellow"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-4-face ((t (:foreground "dodger blue"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-5-face ((t (:foreground "hot pink"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-6-face ((t (:foreground "cyan"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-7-face ((t (:foreground "lawn green"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-8-face ((t (:foreground "firebrick1"))))
       '(rainbow-delimiters-depth-9-face ((t (:foreground "SeaGreen1")))))
      
      (require 'rainbow-delimiters)
      (global-rainbow-delimiters-mode)

------
coreymgilmore
Great theme, I do enjoy it. A few suggestion:

\- make the bad bar thinner: it takes up a good chunk of usable screen real
estate for just showing file names (especially important on laptops)

\- The scroll bars could be a bit "lighter". They blend into the dark a bit
too well.

~~~
adregan
Try:

    
    
        "tabs_small": true
    

for small tabs. I just turned it on and now it takes up about as much space as
space grey did.

------
wldcordeiro
I've been using the port of Atom's Seti[0] in Sublime and can't see myself
changing to one unless it has icon support like it now.

[0][https://github.com/ctf0/Seti_ST3](https://github.com/ctf0/Seti_ST3)

------
octatoan
Vim version please?

~~~
darcyparker
I second that. I'd like to give it a try in vim and see if I still like it
after a day of use.

~~~
atmosx
Me too. I'm currently using 'jellybeans' as my default and I love it but I'd
give a try to this one.

------
manuelflara
After installing it, only the colors on the code editor change. How do I get
the tabs and file list panel to look like in those screenshots? It looks like
a standard OSX control in mine.

~~~
colinramsay
Did you restart Sublime?

~~~
manuelflara
It did require both what mathieuh said, and restarting. Thanks!

------
freshyill
This looks _a lot_ like the Railscasts theme, which has been around forever on
Sublime, Textmate, and pretty much everything else.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=railscasts+theme&client=safa...](https://www.google.com/search?q=railscasts+theme&client=safari&rls=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=c1f_VKSUAcrtggSJs4PgAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1510&bih=1267#imgdii=_)

------
teekert
Sorry for being a bit of topic but why is everybody so enthusiastic? I just
installed the editor in Windows and it costs 70$! Is it that good? I remember
installing it in Arch Linux for free without warnings... What is the deal? The
website is not very clear on the exact license plus I found some alternatives
that look the same on first glance (i.e. Lime Text).

~~~
Nemcue
70$ is not much money if you use it 8 hours a day. Also, you can use it
without paying — it'll show a popup window now and again telling you to buy
it; just a minor annoyance.

------
V-2
Pretty on the screenshots, but I had troubles getting it to work, too (on
Windows).

Lots of scheme loading failures at first, then once I tried another
recommended way to install it, I got plenty of visual quirks.

I'm sure there is a way, but if I can't get a text editor theme to work in a
couple of minutes, I move on :)

------
smhg
Shameless plug:

I created an ST3 plugin called SynCycle[1]. It switches themes at sunrise and
sunset.

e.g. a light theme during daytime and dark theme during nighttime.

For who's interested: you can install it with Package Control.

[1]: [https://github.com/smhg/sublime-
suncycle](https://github.com/smhg/sublime-suncycle)

~~~
bsimpson
I use dark themes whenever I can, but I could be convinced to use a similar
package that let me switch themes on command. You could even call the bright
command Go Outside and the dark one Go Inside.

------
mcescalante
I just installed it with Package Control, and added the two config lines to my
User Prefs and it immediately updated everything without me even quitting and
re-opening Sublime. I've been using the same ol' boring Soda dark theme for
years now, so this is pretty refreshing. Thanks :)

------
decentrality
Before this I was using Soda Dark 3 -- also a theme which changes tabs, etc.

After installing Afterglow, my tabs and sidebar are badly distorted and
garbled after restarting SublimeText3 with the configuration lines added.

Am I missing something, or do I need to clear something?

~~~
decentrality
Tried clearing the Cache, etc. Still extremely distorted. Have had to revert
back to Soda Dark until I can see why this is happening.

~~~
decentrality
This is a known issue -- be advised:

[https://github.com/YabataDesign/afterglow-
theme/issues/23](https://github.com/YabataDesign/afterglow-theme/issues/23)

------
hobarrera
Slightly OT: Does anyone know what font they're using in their screenshots?

~~~
orand
Inconsolata-g.
[http://leonardo-m.livejournal.com/77079.html](http://leonardo-m.livejournal.com/77079.html)

------
Ryel
Really, really great. Thanks for sharing!

Also thanks for extensive documentation.

------
ziikutv
Neat! I personally use the default theme with lighter syntax
[http://prntscr.com/6f4jp5](http://prntscr.com/6f4jp5)

------
tonypai
I install it, but the tabs goes like this.
([http://i.imgur.com/JsH1Umf.png](http://i.imgur.com/JsH1Umf.png))

~~~
hisyam
Try restarting the app.

~~~
tonypai
I did but no change.

------
rebugger
Looks nice and reminds me of Seti
([https://github.com/ctf0/Seti_ST3](https://github.com/ctf0/Seti_ST3))

------
sirwolfgang
Anyone know what it would take to convert to atom.io?

------
Raphmedia
I have been using it for a while now. Nothing wrong with it, I like it very
much and have yet to find a better alternative.

------
JustinAiken
Does this have colored gitgutter icons?

~~~
bigdubs
gitgutter works in the editor window, not so much in the sidebar.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Colours are decided by the scheme though I believe.

------
baby
it's really beautiful and for ONCE it actually works when I install it!

I just tried the Markdown theme as well and I had to remove this line for it
to work: "wrap_width": 80

beautiful as well! Good job!

You should note that changing Sublime's icon is not doable (at least easily)
in Windows.

------
ninebrows
Any scientific reason behind using a dark theme?

~~~
chatmasta
I've heard dark themes can actually damage your eyesight because the contrast
isn't high enough. I like white themes because it's just like paper. Black
text is easy to see.

~~~
honksillet
Well, there are high contrast dark and light themes.

------
fierycatnet
Is there an easy way to port this to IntelliJ?

~~~
suyash
I would love to have this theme in my IntelliJ too.

------
Tyguy7
Differents colors?

~~~
louhike
Yes, click on the link to their Github page.

------
theVirginian
Late to the party, I've been using this for months.

~~~
CmonDev
It's not an #indieband discovery thread.

------
wdhilliard
I forked the Cobalt2 theme and altered the colors and icons to work with the
Monokai Extended color palette. You can download the ST3 theme here at
[https://github.com/wdhilliard-genebygene/monokai-
blue](https://github.com/wdhilliard-genebygene/monokai-blue)

